

Apple soon to be most valuable company in the world - joewadcan
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/07/20/apple-has-only-50-billion-to-go/

======
czhiddy
World's most valuable _public_ company, perhaps.

Saudi Aramco (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudi_Aramco>) has an estimated
market value in the trillions.

